# Can i mix reptiles with my D.Auratus?



## mboehne86 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 58 gallon paludarium with 4 D. Auratus in it. I read somewhere that people have put mini chameloens in with the frogs? Are these safe to mix or are there any lizards/reptiles that are safe to mix in with the froggies. Of course my froggies are first priority, but i thought this would be a cool idea and there isnt a better place to find that answer than here! So "Thanks" ahead of time!


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mix anything...


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Chams are kinda clumsey and if they fall in the water they will probably drown so...maybe not so much. Anoles however, are a great candidate! more space would probably be better but mebbe someone can help with that aspect.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

In my opinion, if the chameleon or lizard can get a cricket in it's mouth, it can get a frog in it's mouth. A hopping frog may look like a food source. I wouldn't recommend mixing anything with your frogs for the health and safety of the frogs.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

stitchb said:


> Chams are kinda clumsey and if they fall in the water they will probably drown so...maybe not so much. Anoles however, are a great candidate! more space would probably be better but mebbe someone can help with that aspect.


No anoles aren't. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/31121-anoles-dart-frogs.html


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mix anything with anything.
if you like the seeing species interact or something like that subscribe to a discovery channel or pet channel on your TV, keep your herps by themselves.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

moothefrog said:


> No anoles aren't.QUOTE]
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/33164-darts-anolis-2.html#post296147
> 
> I wasn't speaking of the green/brown 5.99 petco anoles lol. Sorry-should've been clearer. Also as I said a larger viv would definatel be preferable.


----------



## Neona (Mar 16, 2009)

Frogs, especially darts, have VERY VERY sensitive skin and if whatever reptile crawls over them or something it will probably scratch them up pretty good...

I really wouldn't try mixing and everytime someone actually does go ahead and try this it all seems ok/good then the horror stories come about species aggression/attacking one another so it's best to do it the proper way. If you want a chameleon get him or her thier own tank


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Well said.



Neona said:


> Frogs, especially darts, have VERY VERY sensitive skin and if whatever reptile crawls over them or something it will probably scratch them up pretty good...
> 
> I really wouldn't try mixing and everytime someone actually does go ahead and try this it all seems ok/good then the horror stories come about species aggression/attacking one another so it's best to do it the proper way. If you want a chameleon get him or her thier own tank


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I would definitly not mix the anoles with darts. They may stress the frogs out to the point of death. Also you do not know what type of parasites or disease you can be introducing to the viv through the anoles. I know for a fact from living in florida that the anoles need basking spots which if you had in your viv would be too hot for the frogs. Anoles aren't very good swimmers and it may be too humid for them. They do like humidity but consta humidity and low air flow to case respiratory infections in the anoles. Since you are creating a microclimate for a creature it is going to be very difficult for you to accomodate the needs of both creatures without sacrficing the proper husbandry of the other. Basically it ends up being a question of do you want frogs or do you wnat reptiles?


----------



## vartz04 (Mar 1, 2009)

just put a divider down the middle of the tank, and keep anoles in one side and frogs in the other, I have anoles, they are boring


----------



## mboehne86 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! Im thinking im going to leave my froggies alone! Their happy...id like to keep em' that way!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Im pretty sure chamelons are excellent swimmers...


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Doesn't matter if chameleons are expert swimmers, they shouldn't belong in with frogs...
Chameleons need much higher ventilation and in a closed out viv I don't think they'd last very long.
Keep your darts alone, you'll enjoy their boldness much better that way as opposed to if they were scared of that creepy freaky eyed thing looking down on them.
Best of luck!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I never said to mix them, i just made a correct statement regarding chameleons. I am not pointing fingers but i don't appreciate Negative reputation for my post, and would like this removed or justified.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to be 100% completely honest and i will get involved in this convo because its not about mixing frogs.. i have heard and i know ppl that did and still do mix small chams with their frogs wether it be pdf or other speicies of frogs. because of the humidity and such they do well in the same viv. i have never heard or witnessed any deaths because of it but i have heard the shams will pop the frogs with their tounges a few times but no real problems. i personally have never done it but i have close ( very expierenced ) friends that have. now Anols are always a safe bet because they are very skidish and always running and hiding ect.. me personally would never mix anything with PDF's but if your looking for a multi species viv you will need to look else where. such as ( tree frogs, small turtles, anols ) will all do well together.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

d-prime said:


> Im pretty sure chamelons are excellent swimmers...


Old World chameleons are not good swimmers, I keep chameleons and know for a fact they can not swim on the other hand New World chameleons aka anoles can swim and I think are very good swimmers. I just wanted to clear this up since many people don't realize that anoles aren't true chameleons and are considered New World, not trying to crticitize you or start any arguments


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I always wonder why you want to mix even if entirely different creatures. Now in our house we have only 1 exotics room - it used to be our office and frankly work now seems exotic ;-). Seriously. A couple of years ago this room housed 2 desks 1 viv and 2 tarantula habitats. Now 2 vivs cobalts & azeurus separate 2 quarintines 2 leucs 1 crested gecko in condo omg she has a million (only 50 +) tarantulas oh and one garter snake (exotic for this house because it eats fish not insects) 3 mantis, 1 stick creature - and who knows what the next day will hold plus everyone's food and the goldfish we won't allow to be feeders 

laughing: outside the exotics room we have one new adult almost 19 (female), one 14 yo male - the 2 of us and the kids grandmother - that's the mixing you really have to work at. 

In all seriousness, if it's a matter of space, you have to decide what non-human persons you are best equipt to love and care for today. And if it isn't a matter of space, you still have to make the same decision - IMHO


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope that finger wasn't pointed at me because I haven't left negative comments for anyone. I did notice a negative comment for me though, wonder who it's from lol.

No biggie, this forum is about dart frogs not reputation right?
I think everyone knows who to take advice from on here. 
Many experts with great ideas and knowledge.



d-prime said:


> I never said to mix them, i just made a correct statement regarding chameleons. I am not pointing fingers but i don't appreciate Negative reputation for my post, and would like this removed or justified.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Cant We All Just Get Along ?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

We sure can 

I think Kyle said it best in another mixing post just the other day.
he said, ( may mix it up a bit but general idea is this )

Even if you can mix a pit bull with a chiuaua does it mean it's right?
One of them will likely get dominated and end up in a bad situation.
Usually the smaller one gets the bad end of the stick.
So from my experience chameleons are much larger then darts 
The rest fills itself in.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

I’m brand new to dart frogs and therefore have no validated opinion on mixing darts and reptiles…

But this example is killing me… a close friend of mine has a Pit Bull and a Chihuahua that are both ‘inside dogs’ and live together in 100% harmony, they have for over 5 years…

Wouldn’t it make more sense to suggest that a reptile that eats 1” long hopping things as it’s stable diet is likely to consider the 1” long hopping thing (the frog) as a meal as opposed to a tank mate?

I agree with the point that it seems like an unjustified risk to the frog, but I feel the example being repeated here as being very arguable and misrepresenting of both the point and the animals involved. 

I'm not complaining... just making a friendly request/suggestion...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

toxicterribilis said:


> Cant We All Just Get Along ?


Depends on what the topic is.

John


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, the only thing that I would find as an issue (if you have a reptile that is ok) is that the reptile, is that the life expectancy is abt least twice that of a PDF, so if your friend passes before the reptile, it might stress it out to introduce another.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You know, this topic comes up again and again. Can it be done? Definately....Can it be a total disaster? Absolutely...... It always boils down to how much your willing to invest and reseasch in order to make it happen.

Plenty of zoos, aquariums, and hobbiest have had darts and various reptiles together for years and they've been fine. But common traits usually include a very large enclosure, the ability to have multiple microclimates, and ample research to make sure the species are compatible.

Darts would be fine with a large number of small rainforest lizards if the conditions for both animals are met. That said, it's very hard to come by the true rainforest lizards that would be able to live in a humid terrarium.

To put it all in a nutshell, I wouldnt recommend anyone to try it unless they have had many years experience with darts, tropical herps, and habitat design under their belt.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

??? I'm mixed up hehe.

Do you mean that if a suitable reptile was found to put in the mixed tank that reptile should outlive the dart frog twice? Because it would stress the darts to introduce another reptile half way?

That's what I understood of it anyways.

*not advocating to mix btw*


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> ??? I'm mixed up hehe.
> 
> Do you mean that if a suitable reptile was found to put in the mixed tank that reptile should outlive the dart frog twice? Because it would stress the darts to introduce another reptile half way?
> 
> ...


Kinda-sorta, what I ment to say, was first find a suitable reptile, but no metter what you get (especially geckos who live 23-25 years sometimes more) it will probaly outlive the frog. So it could stress out the reptile when you replace it with a totally new animal after the first first one "left".


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Got'ya 
I don't know of any tropical reptiles that would be compatible with darts off the top of my head.
Although I haven't researched it so I'm not one to provide advice.
20-25 years is a long time for any animal to live though!

I have a little eastern box turtle that will be around with me for quite the while hehe.



jelly_shrimp said:


> Kinda-sorta, what I ment to say, was first find a suitable reptile, but no metter what you get (especially geckos who live 23-25 years sometimes more) it will probaly outlive the frog. So it could stress out the reptile when you replace it with a totally new animal after the first first one "left".


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Jelly-Shrimp: Off-topic, but most of the larger dart frogs have been known to live around twenty years or so. Even small frogs such as imitator can live ten years or more.

The problem with keeping a day-active (diurnal) reptile with any dart frogs (aside from predation, stress, possible disease and parasites) is that they need to be supplied with UVB lighting and possibly a basking spot - hard to do without special glass/acrylic to let UVB pass, heating the tank past comfortable levels for frogs or keeping humidity high enough. Seems like a lot of trouble for something that is not advantageous to either animal.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

The original poster has not posted on the forum in almost 2 months. Thread is probably dead??


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well info I have gotten was that they live into their teens, and 25+ years is more than teens, and I didn't say all reptiles, I said some including geckos. So the the person that gave me bad rep saying I gave bad info, it was accurate info, and you said frogs will outlive most reptiles. Well, that may be true, I said SOME not ALL, and most frogs outliving reptiles would be SOME reptiles outliving frogs. So you pretty much gave me bad rep telling me the same thing I said myelf. Good day! Have fun getting mad at people and trying to prove them wrong with their own words, please tell me how that works out for ya!


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Thinair said:


> Seems like a lot of trouble for something that is not advantageous to either animal.


Everything we do is not advantageous to our animals. They'd all be better off in the wild, so the "not advantageous" is kind of a hollow argument. If it causes harm, of course, we shouldn't be doing it.


----------

